
Alone in the Wild for a Year, TV Contestants Learn Their Show Was Cancelled - Cozumel
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/24/world/europe/eden-reality-tv-show-canceled-scotland.html?_r=0
======
dingdingdang
Why is there no source information on why they weren't given the news of the
cancellation earlier? And surely there's good technical and economical reasons
to practically stop the show and not just stop broadcasting? Frustrating
uninformative article.

~~~
monk_e_boy
I think they are going to show the rest of it, but at a later date.

It was pretty good. They had a lot of skilled people so they got a farm up and
running, had sheep and pigs. They had a chef so the food was OK. There were
the usual alpha-male tensions, fights over women, hunger, disorganisation etc.

The best part was that they put up camp where they found the first food stash.
This was on a beach, so come winter they would be proper fucked in the storms.
So some of them realised this and tried to move in land, the rest of the group
hated them for 'abandoning' them so they stopped giving giving them food.

But there was a fair bit of contact with the outside world which kinda sucked.

I would have watched the rest of the series if it had continued.

~~~
pavel_lishin
You should try "Alone".

The premise is that about a dozen people get dropped off on Vancouver Island
in British Columbia, completely alone and separated from the others by miles,
so it's implausible (and presumably against the rules, anyway) to meet up.

They have to film themselves, _a la_ Survivorman. They have to survive. They
can tap out at any time via radio, and someone will come and collect them, but
they give up their chance for the prize money.

It's _very_ compelling, and if it's faked, it's faked well.

The second season wasn't as good for some reason, but I will probably go back
and rewatch the first one.

------
aaron695
Nothing to see here except a clickbait headline.

"only to learn that the show stopped broadcasting after four episodes, the
last of them in August."

"Channel 4 said the show would return later this year, The Guardian reported."

------
gpm
> Channel 4 said the show would return later this year

So not exactly cancelled, just not aired as soon as planned (presumably
because of the ratings).

------
Animats
Now that was a death march project.

------
platz
Why is this on HN

~~~
recursive
Because it got submitted and voted on.

~~~
JBReefer
And it's an interesting thought experiment to imagine yourself in their shoes.

